# potato plant riparium



## Nuggette (Aug 3, 2015)

Howdy folks,
Long time lurker, first time thread starter person. 
So do you all remember cutting a potato in half n soakin it in water? If that was done could you drop that root into a HOB? has any one tried this?


----------



## charliegill110 (May 19, 2014)

I have been wanting to do this! But I'm slightly reluctant because my grandma did that (not in a fish tank, she was just growing a sweet potato in a jar with water) the plant did really really well for about a year and the. It died so she pulled it out of the jar and the whole bottom was rotten. So I'm afraid of it rotting in my fish tank and me not knowing. I do know it won't work with a regular white potato though. I tried it (not in a fish tank) and it rotted within 3 days. 

Aqua aurora on here is really great with plants and riparium stuff tho maybe I'll see what she has to say on the matter.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

I've seen a user on here (I'm drawing a blank n their name) used a whole sweet potato, sticking just the tip (under 1/4 of it) in water to grow roots-the lid of their tank (looked like a small plastic hamster container with openings to tunnel attachments?) held the potato up so it didn't fall into the tank. I've not seen an update from them in a week or so, not sure how its doing.


----------



## Nuggette (Aug 3, 2015)

Well I've started a whole potatoe in a seperate cup of water. I'd figured it would be best to get the roots started n rig some chopsticks or whatnot so the potato itself won't be submerged. I'll let ya know how it goes or better yet find a camera


----------



## nickoh (Jan 3, 2016)

I believe Sydney A grows a sweet potato in her tank, she addresses it in her journal:

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=659258&page=8


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

nickoh said:


> I believe Sydney A grows a sweet potato in her tank, she addresses it in her journal:
> 
> http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=659258&page=8


That's not the one I saw recently but its cool to see someone else has done it and the spud isn't rotted.


----------



## nickoh (Jan 3, 2016)

I think what keeps it from rotting is that you need one that is organic, but I'm not sure, really good idea tho! I might have to try it after I establish the cycle in my 20g.


----------

